# Six week old bottle calf has swollen knee



## Blue Sky (Jul 30, 2015)

Front right. Navel ok. Maybe a puncture.  He's not limping, I have some injectable penicillin. Treatment?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 30, 2015)

Take his temperature. My guess would be an infection or injury. Did he get caught up in anything? I'd give a tetanus booster ASAP. If his temperature is elevated, give antibiotics.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you!  I'm new to cattle, being a shepherd primarily. This a.m. Knee is much smaller there appears to be a puncture. He is hungry and frisky no limping. Can tetanus vaccine be purchased over the counter?


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 31, 2015)

Blue Sky said:


> Thank you!  I'm new to cattle, being a shepherd primarily. This a.m. Knee is much smaller there appears to be a puncture. He is hungry and frisky no limping. Can tetanus vaccine be purchased over the counter?


Yes it can, but if he hasn't been vaccinated yet, you need tetanus *antitoxin* to give immediate (but short-term) protection.  Also pick up a dose of tetanus *toxiod* and give him that two weeks later for lasting protection (actually two doses of the toxoid, about 2 or 3 weeks apart, are needed because he's young).

Good luck with him!


----------

